# UNLV



## "Fuc*in Fascist!" (Sep 8, 2007)

Anybody know anything about UNLV's film program? I love the area (obviously) and am considering it as one of the schools I apply to. I've heard some good things about it, but not very much detail. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## "Fuc*in Fascist!" (Sep 12, 2007)

anything???


----------



## JSP (Sep 25, 2007)

Yea I'm wondering this as well. 

If you get Admitted to the school, do you get into the Film program if you want?


----------



## "Fuc*in Fascist!" (Oct 10, 2007)

no love for vegas?


----------



## Josh (Oct 11, 2007)

I once spent a weekend at UNLV. There were rats in my dorm.

That's all I know.


----------



## tonythetiger891 (Feb 20, 2012)

UNLV's film program is focused as a prep for grad school at the moment. Dont expect to get a job in the industry right out of college. however, there is a nice community of filmmakers at unlv. but everyone at unlv is trying to either make an indie film or move to LA.


----------

